# EK1122 EtherCAT Abzweig einbinden



## olitheis (15 Januar 2011)

Hallo,
ich versuche einen EK1122 2-port EtherCAT Abzweig im SystemManager (TC2.11) einzubinden. Ich bekomme aber die Slaves (EK1100), die dort eingesteckt sind nicht zum Laufen. Weder eine manuelle Konfiguration, noch ein Box Scan bringt mich weiter. 
Erstmal Grundsätzlich die Frage: muss beim Einbinden etwas beachtet werden, beispielsweise in Bezug auf Topologie o.ä?
Ich war der Meinung (laut Doku), dass der Abzweig an jeder Stelle gesteckt werden kann und ich von dort aus Sternförmig weitere Slaves anschliessen kann. 
Gibt es hier etwas, was ich beachten muss?
Danke


----------



## Chräshe (15 Januar 2011)

Hallo olitheis,

 bei dem EK1122 musst du nichts außergewöhnliches beachten. Beim scannen nach neuen Teilnehmen muss der Abzweig sowie die folgenden Teilnehmer automatisch erkannt werden.

 Was oft vorkommt, ist dass die Geräte in der Bauform des EK1122 auf der Hutschiene nicht richtig einrasten. Das hatte ich vor kurzem auch wieder. Soweit ich weiß, wird das Gehäuse überarbeitet, weil es zu oft zu solchen Problemen kam.

 Was eventuell auch noch sein kann, ist dass der E-Bus überlastet ist. Der EK1100 versorgt den E-Bus mit maximal 2A. Reicht das nicht aus, muss eine Netzteilklemme zur E-Bus-Auffrischung nachgerüstet werden.

Gruß
Chräshe


----------



## olitheis (17 Januar 2011)

Danke dir Cräshe,
ich habe es im Versuchsaufbau (mit 3 Kopplern, wobei zwei direkt am EK1122 hängen) ohne Weiteres hinbekommen, beim 'Box Scan' wurde auch alles erkannt und es läuft auch. Ich werde es morgen an der Anlage noch einmal durchgehen. Ich werde auch mal ein Auge auf die Montage der Klemmen und des EK1122 werfen, evtl. liegt ja da wirklich der Fehler.
Aber noch einmal zur Topologie:
Wenn ich jetzt zwei neue Stränge ausgehend vom EK1122 anfange, mit sagen wir je 5 weiteren Slaves, und ich möchte diese mal manuell im Systemmanager einpflegen, wie muss die Reihenfolge dann aussehen? Zuerst die 5, die an Port X1 hängen und danach die 5 an X2? 
Danke
Oli


----------



## Chräshe (17 Januar 2011)

olitheis schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt zwei neue Stränge ausgehend vom EK1122 anfange, mit sagen wir je 5 weiteren Slaves, und ich möchte diese mal manuell im Systemmanager einpflegen, wie muss die Reihenfolge dann aussehen? Zuerst die 5, die an Port X1 hängen und danach die 5 an X2?


  Hallo Oli,

  Du hängst deine EtherCAT- Teilnehmer einfach hinter den EK1122 und kannst bei Bedarf auf dem Port X2 weitermachen. Sieh dir mal das Bild an…

  Gruß
  Chräshe


----------



## olitheis (17 Januar 2011)

Hallo Cräshe,
also die Teilnehmer direkt unter dem EK1122 sind dann quasi hinter X1  gesteckt, und wenn ich an X2 abgehen möchte muss ich den Vorgänger Port B (X2) am ersten Teilnehmer dort deklarieren?
Danke
Oli


----------



## eco (19 Juni 2011)

Hallo Cräshe,

das "Einrastploblem hatte ich zunächst auch - Danke für den Tip. Die Automatische Erkennung funktioniert bei meiner Konfiguration nur teilweise. Der BK1250 direkt an Systembus wird erkannt, die beiden BK1120 an den Ports X1 u. X2 werden nicht erkannt. Wenn ich im Systemmanager die Kofiguration offline erstelle sieht alles gut aus und die Topologie (offline) ist korrekt dargestellt. Online werden aber beide Slaves an den Ports als "INIT" gezeigt und die Klemmen garnicht erkannt. Hat jemand einen Tip für mich?

Danke und Gruß

eco


----------



## Chräshe (20 Juni 2011)

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Hallo eco,

ich nehme mal an, dass dein EK1122 noch links vom BK1250 hängt!? 
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Hast du jeweils mindestens eine Klemme und den Busabschluss an den BK1120 gesteckt?[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Die BK1120 sind an den Klemmen +, -, 24V und 0V entsprechend versorgt?[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]...dumme Frage, aber ich hatte auch schon Verbindungs-Probleme, weil der letzte Meter Buskabel fehlte... *ROFL*[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Wenn nicht würde ich das noch probieren. Ansonsten fällt mir spontan nichts mehr ein.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]
Gruß
Chräshe [/FONT]


----------



## eco (21 Juni 2011)

Hallo Chräshe,

Danke für die schnelle Reaktion!!

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]"ich nehme mal an, dass dein EK1122 noch links vom BK1250 hängt!?[/FONT]"  - Ja, klar. Danach kommen noch einige KL14.. und KL24.. etc.

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]"Hast du jeweils mindestens eine Klemme und den Busabschluss an den BK1120 gesteckt?[/FONT]" - Ja, hier sind ebenfalls einige KL... incl. KL9010 dran.

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]"Die BK1120 sind an den Klemmen +, -, 24V und 0V entsprechend versorgt?[/FONT]" - Ja, Spannung ist bei 23,5V, 0V-Seite ist geerdet, wie vorgeschrieben.

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]"...dumme Frage, aber ich hatte auch schon Verbindungs-Probleme, weil der letzte Meter Buskabel fehlte..."[/FONT]  - Es gibt keine dummen Fragen, nur dumme Antworten!

Ich habe zwischenzeitlich den BK1120 mit einer EK1110 und dem BK1250 ersetzt und siehe da....   es geht.
Es sieht so aus als hätte Beckhoff da ein Problem mit den BK1120 in Verbindung mit dem EtherCat-Abzweig. Ich bin gerade an der Klärung mit Beckhoff, näheres, wenn das Problem gelöst ist!

Gruß,

eco


----------



## eco (27 Juni 2011)

Hallo Chräsche,

das Problem hat sich erledigt, auf meinen Kopplern war schlicht und ergreifend eine falsche Firmware.

Gruß,

eco


----------

